
The Book Behind Sim City: Jay Forrester's Urban Dynamics - nanna
https://logicmag.io/play/model-metropolis/
======
kylesellas
I found this article extremely interesting, particularly when one user said
she felt she became a republican within the game through her desire to
continuously grow her city.

